# Meiner Meinung nach hätte es besser organisiert werden können.



## ARUTHA76 (23. August 2009)

*Meiner Meinung nach hätte es besser organisiert werden können.*

Servus und nábend!

ich war am Samstag auf der Messe. Was mich gestört hat war insbesondere die Bereiche der ü18 jährigen. Viele wollten auch einfach mal die Grafik und die Flüssigkeit der Spiele sehen. No Chance.

Ab hier vier Stunden warten. 

Ups. War um halb 10 da und soll vier Stunden warten? Ne is klar.

So nicht. 

Die Messe Köln bietet dermaßen viel Platz an. Weshalb wurden die Spiele ab 18 nicht in einer Halle untergebracht und somit hätte jeder was davon gehabt der nicht unbedingt jedes Spiel 2-5 Minuten zocken wollte sondern nur die Flüssigkeit und Grafikpracht bewundern wollte?

Naja nächstes Jahr nächste Chance. 

An und für sich war die Messe schon ziehmlich gut und bei fast jedem Spiel außer Ü18 war fast immer schnell die Möglichkeit da ein Spiel zu machen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meiner Meinung nach hätte es besser organisiert werden können.*

Das würde aber bedeuten das die Publisher 2 Stände machen müssen.
Einen im Offiziellen Bereich und einen in der USK 18 Halle...
Das ist wohl wenig Praktikabel ...

Das war schon gut gelöst so, aber die Wartezeiten waren echt schon unterste Kanone


----------



## Jami (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meiner Meinung nach hätte es besser organisiert werden können.*

Ja, aber das lässt sich wohl so schnell nicht lösen, mehr Rechner gingen in den Operation Flashpoint 2-Raum echt nicht rein. Und damit es ein bisschen Sinn ergibt, muss man denn schon 10 Minuten spielen dürfen. 10 Minuten, die mir wie 2 vorkamen. Aber das war die Stunde Wartezeit wert!


----------



## zeroz (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meiner Meinung nach hätte es besser organisiert werden können.*

Die hätten es gleich wie in Leipzig unterteilen können. Halle 6 Hardware, e-Sport, Halle 7 Konsole, Family,Fun, Halle 8 Games, Halle 9 das andere Zeug *g*. Ich war auch erlich gesagt von der Anzahl der PC Hardware Hersteller enttäuscht einfach viel zu wenige da gewesen, kein Alternate, kein Caseking bzw. deren Babes . Keine Steelseries und und und... aber die eSport Arena war ordentlich.

Ich fand auch die Parkplätze fürn Arsch, will garnicht wissen was am WE losgewesen ist. Bin ja schon am Freitag weg, leider. Aber habe noch nette Fotos von und mit den PCGH Redakteuren *g*, das war mein Highlight der Messe. Und natütlich Anno 1404.

Grüße Oz


----------



## ARUTHA76 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Meiner Meinung nach hätte es besser organisiert werden können.*

Der Aufwand für Ü18 Spiele wäre in einer gesonderten Halle mit sicherheit günstiger gewesen als so wie sie es diesmal gemacht haben. Keine Frage MEGA HAMMER STÄNDE ohne Ende. Insbesondere die mit den Containern. Aber für stundenlanges anstehen nicht gemacht. 

Bester Stand meiner Meinung nach war:

AUDI TT an der PS3)


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Meiner Meinung nach hätte es besser organisiert werden können.*

ach sieh an, naja ich denk bei soviel platz wie es jetzt in köln ist hätte man das zun können, war ja das hauptargument das man nach köln gewechselt ist.

jaja der audi tt, der ist doch schon total abgehalftert


----------



## mayo (24. August 2009)

*AW: Meiner Meinung nach hätte es besser organisiert werden können.*

War ganz lustig. Aber Wartezeiten von 4Stunden, sind unter aller Sau!

Es hätte wirklich eine Halle nur für 18+ eingerichtet werden können, bzw, eine Halle hätte auch geteilt werden können. Die Messefritzen wären den Publishern auch entgegen gekommen. Die haben das Interesse wahrscheinlich eher unterschätzt. 

Am besten fand ich das Schild bei Blizzard das ein Mitatbeit halten musste auf dem stand, dass ab hier (Schild) über 4  Stunden Wartezeit wären und sich doch bitte keiner mehr anstellen soll...

Meiner Meinung nach, waren da viel zu viele abgeschlossene Bereiche, selbst bei Sony/Playstation musste man über 1 Stunde warten. 

Am billigsten fand ich den EA Stand (C&C4 und BF2 BadCompany2). Riesen Teil und kaum Infos zu den Games...


----------



## Hellbringer (24. August 2009)

*AW: Meiner Meinung nach hätte es besser organisiert werden können.*

Ja es war schon sehr frustrierend in Köln . Ich bin mit der Erwartung nach Köln gefahren das man auch die Games mal anspielen oder wenigstens mal sehen kann. Schön auf großen Leinwänden oder Displays. Am Blizzard Stand ,der sehr gut ausgesehen hat war man ja bitter enttäuscht worden. Diablo konnte man leider nur sehen wenn man Ausdauer und viel, viel Zeit hatte. Man hatte nix sehen können, es sei denn man hatte sich Stunden lang angsestellt für ein paar min. daddeln. Ich hatte mal an Stand gefragt warum das so gemacht wurde, das man nix öffentlich sehen konnte. Ich bekam die Antwort das Diablo III noch nicht eingestufft wurde und somit keine USK hätte. OK ich denke mal das Kinder sowas nicht sehen sollten wenn es schön splattered. Aber Blizzard wusste das Diablo III gesehen werde wollte und dann so die Fans zu enttäuschen finde ich nicht gut. Für WoW hatten die Fläche ohne Ende aber das spiel kennt ja schon jeder. Lieber ein großes Diablo III Kino etc. als WoW in Live Raid zu zeigen.... nenene. Der Stand von COD MW2 war auch nicht besser. Mein Kollege war auch sehr sehr enttäuscht vom Old Republic Stand. Dort konnte man sich wohl in einer kleinen "Präsentation" ein Video ansehen, ich glaube aber nur stündlich oder so. Und an den Rechnern die frei zugänglich waren konnte man auch der Lucasarts HP surfen. Das war ja voll für die Tonne. Mafia 2 war auch nur als Video zu sehen sowie Bioshock 2. Naja die GamesCom war nix in mienen Augen. Videos kann man sich ja selber bei Youtube anschauen. Ich hätte mir das Geld sparen können.


----------

